# Demotivational Posters (DMP's)



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## inALIENable

I find Bender motivational.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[/IMG]


----------



## mememe




----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## mememe

never surrender!








A lesson in wisdom: if someone irritates you a lot, just sit back and think...


----------



## mememe




----------



## mememe

US foreign policy









While you are sitting at home, someone is living out your dreams


----------



## mememe

Self-respect ends where tolerance begins


----------



## mememe

CNN: New York legalised weed


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## mememe




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^


----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## mememe

Moses! Immediately stop it, and have a bath!


----------



## mememe

Russia. It teaches what life is about from early childhood...


----------



## SayMyName

mememe said:


>



I love this one!


----------



## mememe




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## tjvh




----------



## mememe

*Freedom of Speech (you can choose from a set menu)*


----------



## mememe




----------



## mememe

The Riot of Pussies


----------



## mememe




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## mememe

Respect the work of cleaners










Don't waste valuable work time


----------



## ThirdTerm




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Barb

and now we know


----------



## mememe




----------



## mememe

Israely PM in UN explaining why Iran should be bombed


----------



## mememe

USSR-2.
Liberals are over there...


----------



## JWBooth




----------



## JWBooth




----------



## JWBooth




----------



## JWBooth




----------



## JWBooth




----------



## JWBooth




----------



## JWBooth




----------



## JWBooth




----------



## JWBooth




----------



## JWBooth




----------



## mememe

Yeltsyn / Stalin

From grateful nation


----------



## mememe




----------



## mememe

Harry Potter after trip to Russia


----------



## Grandma

Translate, please!


----------



## mememe

Grandma said:


> Translate, please!



 Harry Potter after première in Russia (personally, I prefer "after trip to Russia").


----------



## mememe

Brilliant play on words!


----------



## Grandma

mememe said:


> grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> translate, please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harry potter after première in russia (personally, i prefer "after trip to russia").
Click to expand...


&#1057;&#1091;&#1087;&#1077;&#1088;!


----------



## mememe




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------

